# Neuer Laptop WoW BfA



## maxniebo (17. August 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo zusammen,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich kann mir über die Firma ein Notebook bei Dell bestellen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Es sollte WoW BfA gut darstellen können. Das Problem ist das im Namen kein „Gaming etc“ stehen darf.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hab mir mal 2 rausgesucht und wollte fragen was ihr davon haltet.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Excel, Word usw sollten natürlich auch laufen...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Nummer 1[/FONT]

https://www.dell.com/de-de/work/sho...d/vostro-15-7580-laptop/n307vn7580emea01_1901

[FONT=&quot]Nummer 2[/FONT]

https://www.dell.com/de-de/work/sho...d/vostro-15-7580-laptop/n301vn7580emea01_1901


[FONT=&quot]Welches sollte ich mir aussuchen und wenn keins von den beiden bitte eine Alternative.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Besten Dank im Voraus![/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2018)

Also, ich weiß nicht, was GENAU WoW braucht, aber eine GTX 1050 Ti für einen normalen PC reicht dicke für mehr als 100 FPS aus auf "hoch", zumindest im normalen Spiel. Raid keine Ahnung. Eine GTX 1060 wäre nochmal deutlich schneller, da würdest Du zu 100% sicher sein, dass du auch in Raids mit vielen Teilnehmern keine Probleme haben solltest. Und auf der SSD ist genug Platz für WoW, so dass es bei beiden Notebooks auch keine Nachladeruckler geben sollte. Zwar sind die Notebook-Grafikkarten ein bisschen langsamer als die Desktop-Versionen, aber bei der Nvidia 1000er-Generation sind es nur kleine Unterschiede.

Heute ist auch ein Artikel zu Laptops erschienen, falls Du mehr Infos suchst: http://www.pcgames.de/Notebook_Laptop-Hardware-201330/Specials/kaufberatung-marktuebersicht-1262909/


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (17. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht, was GENAU WoW braucht, aber eine GTX 1050 Ti für einen normalen PC reicht dicke für mehr als 100 FPS aus auf "hoch", zumindest im normalen Spiel. Raid keine Ahnung. Eine GTX 1060 wäre nochmal deutlich schneller, da würdest Du zu 100% sicher sein, dass du auch in Raids mit vielen Teilnehmern keine Probleme haben solltest. Und auf der SSD ist genug Platz für WoW, so dass es bei beiden Notebooks auch keine Nachladeruckler geben sollte. Zwar sind die Notebook-Grafikkarten ein bisschen langsamer als die Desktop-Versionen, aber bei der Nvidia 1000er-Generation sind es nur kleine Unterschiede.
> 
> Heute ist auch ein Artikel zu Laptops erschienen, falls Du mehr Infos suchst: http://www.pcgames.de/Notebook_Laptop-Hardware-201330/Specials/kaufberatung-marktuebersicht-1262909/



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber ich hatte mit einer 8GB 580 teils sehr starke framedrops in Raids. Außerhalb von Raids natürlich alles locker.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber ich hatte mit einer 8GB 580 teils sehr starke framedrops in Raids. Außerhalb von Raids natürlich alles locker.


 Also, ich kenne Wow nicht genau, aber wenn das SO ist, dann hilft vermutlich auch eine Top-Karte nicht viel weiter. Das liegt dann vlt eher an der CPU oder einfach daran, dass eben viele miteinander in Verbindung stehen müssen, rein technisch gesehen. Was für eine CPU hast du denn?


----------

